# Rostocker Kutter gesucht...



## Pete (14. Dezember 2005)

hi, wer kann helfen??

suche den namen des schiffes, dass seinen liegeplatz in warnemünde in richtung see zeigend vor der ms zufriedenheit hat, war letztes jahr dort kurzerhand mitgefahren, hab aber den namen nicht mehr im speicher... es war ein stahlschiff ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

Schau mal da nach!
http://www.angelwoche.de/index.php?...elwoche/internet/angelkutter/ostseekutter.php

oder da
http://www.kutterpage.de/ostsee/ostsee.html


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

Ist es der letzte Liegeülatz ganz vorne dicht an der Mohle? Könnte dann die Kehrwieder gewesen sein. Bin zwei mal mit der gefahren vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## Hansi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

Ich denke, Meeresangler Schwerin hat Recht. Es kann nur die Kehrwieder sein.
Schau doch mal unter www.antaris.m-vp.de nach, da sind Bilder vom Schiff.
Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass in Warnemünde noch ein anderes Stahlschiff liegt.

Gruß Hansi


----------



## s.andro (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

Moin Pete #h ,

da ist dann noch die Frage auf welcher Seite des "Alten Stromes" die "Zufriedenheit" lag. Normal liegt sie Richtung See auf der rechen Seite, also an der Mittelmole. Siehe http://www.mszufriedenheit.de/ .

Dann würde ich auf die Kutter "Gudrun" oder "Barentsee" von der "Tauchreisen und Seetouristik GmbH" tippen.
http://www.der-warnemuender.de/angeln1.shtml

Andernfalls ist wohl die "Kehrwieder" die gesuchte, aber die gilt nicht gerade als Aushängeschild der Warnemünder Kutterflotte.

Beste Grüße von der Küste
Sandro


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

Ist die Gudrun  nicht ein Holzschiff.
Ich denke ja.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Gudrun  nicht ein Holzschiff.
> Ich denke ja.


Junge Junge wie du deine Frau immer nennst. tssss....


----------



## HAVSEI (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

Moin, Moin.

Sollte mich nicht alles täuschen, dann hat der Meeresangler_Schwerin recht.#6 
Im letzten Jahr lag auf dem letzten Liegeplatz vor der Mole in Rostock/ Warnemünde die MS Kehrwieder. Das ist so´n großer blauer Stahlkutter wo man am Heck nicht stehen bzw. nicht richtig stehen kann.

Grüsse.#h #h #h


----------



## Pete (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

also die kehrwieder is es def. nicht! mit den schiffen des selben unternehmens fahre ich wegen schlechter erfahrungen schon lange nicht mehr...das schiff lag letzten winter auf der rechten seite des alten hafens...also ziemlich weit vorne an der mittelmole...


----------



## Hansi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

Hallo Pete

habe gerade aus berufenem Munde (Kutterkapitän W`mde) erfahren, dass der einzige Stahldampfer, der an der Mole liegt die Barentsee ist. Allerdings nur im Winter, sonst ist der Liegeplatz im Rostocker Stadthafen Nähe Speicher.
Die Barentsee gehört zu Werner Schuld Seetouristik.

Gruß Hansi


----------



## Pete (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rostocker Kutter gesucht...*

denn wirds der wohl gewesen sein, danke !!!


----------

